

Somewhat Core Twitter API defect - 7 weeks and still going strong - jv2222
http://code.google.com/p/twitter-api/issues/detail?id=1239

======
alexbosworth
I hit this bug on deleting list members for a new app I'm working on.

I only hit it when I switched to OAuth

The issue is that in DELETE spec it isn't specified how to issue params, so in
the OAuth case they only accept GET params - in the normal auth they accept
POST params

